# Star Grass Dying?



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I recently aquired some stargrass and they are planted in sand substrate with 2 13W 6500K Compact Fluorescent Bulbs in a 10 gallon. I have DIY CO2 running, some of the stargrass' leaves started going somewhat transparent/transluscent and some plants are doing much better than the others. Is this just replanting shock or am I doing something wrong? Current residents are 2 german blue rams, dwarf puffer and SAE.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

How long have you had the plants for? It is probably just the shocok of moving the plants/adapting to new water conditions.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Had it for a few days, less than a week.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It is probably adapting to your water conditions. I would give it at least 1-2 weeks.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

would it be advised for him to trim off the dying leaves so the healthier ones can have a better chance of adapting?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You could prune them off; I have tried it both ways (for different plants), and both ways have worked.


----------



## mojo911 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey phil, I had the same problem when I first recieved them... they are very delicate. If you leave them alone until they are able to grow half way up the tank, the growth will explode and they will recover and grow strong from then on. Hope all goes well!


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

I got 2 stems of stargrass from byronicle by accident. In the first 2-3days, it appears as it is dying but then it really flourishes afterwards. your lighting and co2 is more than enough for stargrass. 

If I were you, just leave it be. Don't move it anymore or it might start readapting.


----------

